# Recall problems for 2 year old



## harbor (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an un-neutered viszla male who is 3 months shy of two years. I've trained him well and he had nearly perfect recall. Within the last month, he's been running off when I walk him off leash and completely ignoring the recall. I've tried running the other way, being excited, using treats, and changing the recall command. He usually runs off out of site, so catching up to him is not an option. 

I'm at a loss as to what to do. I want to give him off leash time for exercise, but without him obeying the recall, i don't want to let him off. The less exercise he gets, the more rambunctious and the less he listens. I've been trying to start over with the basics on a retractable lead, but it doesn't appear to be having an effect.

The only thing I can think could be causing this is that my wife and I recently had a baby and that has obviously changed the dynamic in the household. Perhaps he's challenging my dominance?

Is there anyway I can get my dog to obey my recall again?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Only thing I can think of is to go back to basics and use a long check cord and reinforce the recall.
Thats what we did with our guy when he started acting up and being defiant.

I am sure others will chime in with better advice.

Good luck.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the teenage years.

Bailey at that age: (September 2009)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

_"Bailey is testing adulthood. He is testing me now. These are interesting times in raising an intact male. Never done this before. Casar tells that during this age dogs are "given up" to shelters. That cute puppy is no longer cute nor a puppy any more when the "true dog" comes out in them.

Bailey never did try to mount the female, for which I was grateful, but the poor girl's ears sure were wet from all the licking he did.

*So here is another part of learning how to deal with this highly spirited, bright and strong-willed male hunting dog. 

I know this stage will pass. In the meantime, Bailey will have to KNOW that I am the Alpha male. He may stay on leash a lot more over the next few months. His training will be tougher and commands stronger.*

And yes, I did order our nice new training collar with a 1/2 mile range. Should arrive any day.

In my opinion, all teenage boys (including human ones that date our daughters) should wear one."_


RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you recall all the time during walks or just when you're done with the walk? If it's only when you're done with the walk, he doesn't wanna come back to you because he knows that means playtime is over. ;D


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

This isn't a solution but an idea that might keep him closer to you-

Sneak off and hide. It might take him a minute to realize he no longer knows where you are... but when he does he won't be happy. (You have to get a pretty good spot, my favorite is to climb into trees - just the bottom, so they can touch your feet with their nose when they find you)

I wouldn't want to reward his whining when he realizes you're gone so I'd say "Find (your name)!" once you know he's looking. He will go crazy looking for you til he finds you. Praise and let him go play again. And see if you could sneak off again.

I'd be surprised if you could manage to do this more than twice in an outing... once they realize THEY are responsible for keeping tabs on you, they are much more mindful of your *exact* location


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I'd be surprised if you could manage to do this more than twice in an outing... once they realize THEY are responsible for keeping tabs on you, they are much more mindful of your exact location


Anne, I did the same thing on walks. The dogs would be up ahead and at some point I would duck behind a tree and stand there out of sight until they came back and found me. Only did it once per walk, but we walk a lot. I am a firm believer that you make the dogs responsible for knowing where you are not the other way around. Mine run large but somehow they always know where I am.

The other thing I do in a week is make two nights an on-leash next to me walk along streets. No pulling allowed, no horseplay, no off-leash time. Just walking under MY control. 

I always carry a whistle and require they come back to me at least once during an off-leash walk. The sign is one toot and my arms at my side. I wait until they are a 100 yards ahead or more. If they don't come right back the rest of the walk is on leash. 

The last five minutes of every off-leash walk now is a heal on my left without leash on as we walk back to the Jeep. Then I stop, bring out the leash while they stand still and pat and rub their sides letting them know how good they are. We have gotten to the point that when I pull out the leash they come back and stand next to me on the left. This is usually after an hour or so walk. 

A tired Vizsla is much more trainable.

Have fun with your teenage Vizsla. Time to be a drill sergeant.


RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD said it all-except the one thing he mentioned-the pup is in his teen years-at that age we all test our boundries(LOL)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Check cord or e collar improve the odds considerably. How far away do they run. Mine only goes as far he he can see us and checks in without asking him from time to time.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

RBD and REM have it nailed. This phase can start around 2 but can happen right up till 3 and a bit. 

I have a friend with two V's and he had to resort to dog boarding school to fix it. Alpha Dog Training here in Melbourne. (He however, doesn't have the experience to fix those sorts of issues, so had someone else do it for him.)


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

If my dogs ignore my check-in whistle I'll hide, and then blow for recall. I find it very effective because my dogs a) like to know where I am and b) enjoy trying to find me when they don't and c) want that high-value treat. It creates a really strong, positive association to the whistle and it's a never-fail system in my experience. To them it's at least 3 layers of reward.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

harbor, I can't add anything more to the training advice you've already been given. Just want to stress how very, very important is it to have a good recall.

My boy, Willie, was just about the same age as your dog when I found him at the dog pound. His original owners did not have such a good recall with him, apparently. It is critically important!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I've been trying to start over with the basics on a retractable lead, but it doesn't appear to be having an effect


Harbor. Throw the lead away and get a good six foot 1" or 2" wide leash. Your wife and you need to learn the art of the walk.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/importance-of-mastering-art-of-walk.html

With a new child it is IMPORTANT that your dog KNOWS his place at the bottom of the pack. No if ands or buts.

Good luck. There are a lot of good folk on this forum who can share experiences on how to get through the teen years. Good training for both of you for what will come in 12 to 13 years from now with your new addition to the pack. :

RBD


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Just an interesting tid-bit from our trainer/behaviorist (I now think I am the dog expert ) He said that you have to keep actively training your dog through 2 years old. Nothing really sticks permanently with them until they are fully mature (about 2), and they definetly WILL test you around 18 months to 2 years. According to him, police don't even start training police dogs until they are 2 years old!


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it possible the behaviorist meant specialized or advance training for police dogs? 

There is a "window" of rapid cognitive development for every dog when it comes to the basic behaviors and it's most active during the puppy stage. I wouldn't recommend delaying the fundamentals until 2 yrs old..... :-\


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha yeah i should verify he meant don't stop training until they are 2. Said he has a lot clients who say "but we went to puppy class" and thought that was enough, and then don't understand why their dog won't listen anymore. About police dogs- no idea...I haven't independently verifed that!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Harbor,

This stage in your 'relationship' with your 'V' is to be honest the most testing time you may have with your dog.
We've been reduced to tears with similar antics at a similar age with our boy. 
Constant pulling on lead
Constant jumping up on strangers
Constant eating everything off the floor
Constantly running off (Not listening to any recall)
Constantly body slamming anything they think they can get away with (spaniels in our case)

All we can say is that we endorse what RBD says and as long as you stay 'consistent' with your Rules and methods you will turn a 'CORNER'. 

Our boy is a month away from his third birthday and we have definitely noticed a massive change in him in the last few months.
Checks back every 70-100yards
Sits on one long pip on the whistle where ever he is
No more jumping up where ever or who ever
'Sort' of walks to heal on lead (just got to have that head in front)!!

So don't give up, dig deep and like Rbd said remember when you were a teenager!!!

Regards
Hobbsy


----------



## harbor (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the advice. When he's off leash, he takes off if not immediately, then within a few minutes, and he's long gone out of sight. There is no way to catch up with him. Its only luck that i've been able to find him again; he doesn't seem too concerned that he doesn't know where I am. When I walk, I am very disciplined with him and make him heel. He still pulls, but its not tolerated. 

I've been working on the basics with him again for the last week on a retractable lead, and on lead, he has perfect recall. I tried to let him off leash again and he was gone. Interestingly, when I hunted with him a few days ago he was pretty good, though he did take off at first. After the first run-off he heeled and obey the hunting commands. luckily he didn't flush any birds when he ran off!

I appreciate the advice, but I've honestly followed most of it already. Hopefully its just a teenage phase!


----------



## harbor (Feb 3, 2012)

Just wanted to give a follow up.

I've been re-training him for the last several weeks on a retractable leash, in the places he's been running off. Its been difficult, especially since he hasn't had the off leash time to burn off his high energy, but it seems to have paid off. We've been doing off leash for about 1 week, gradually getting longer in time. If I notice he's getting too independent, I'll call him back and leash him for a bit and get him to pay attention to me. He doesn't run off immediately anymore, and his recall is near perfect again (working on the last few difficult recalls). 

There is still a problem at the dog park and he will run off without regard to me, so I've been keeping him on leash there, which sort of defeats the purpose. He gets obsessed with some dogs and won't leave them alone. I'll leash him, go half way around the park, and then he'll run after them as soon as he's off leash. I thought they might be females in heat the way he acts, but most of them are fixed, and occasionally it will be a male that he obsesses about. 

So we're in good shape for his usual stomping grounds, it would appear, but still have work to do at the dog park.

Thanks for the advice everybody.


----------

